# SF tortoise needs a habitat built



## Mango (May 3, 2010)

My 7 year old Greek Tortoise needs a habitat. I'm using a bookshelf on it's back, but the sides aren't tall enough. I could recycle the wood. My problem is I am not handy, so if anyone is in SF and willing to help me build the ideal enclosure, I'd appreciate it!

She needs to be indoors, because SF is cold. I also need someone with experience with tortoises to help me with the design.

So glad I found this forum!


----------



## dmmj (May 3, 2010)

You can't touch the mango.

Welcome


----------



## TortieLuver (May 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ChiKat (May 3, 2010)

Your tort is gorgeous!!


----------



## Italianlnm (May 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!

You could try pming Meg90, to get some ideas of what you could do.

Building enclosures really aren't that hard, if you know what you want. They are pretty simple.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (May 3, 2010)

Now David, go easy on the newbies.

Here are some good threads to consult: http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-11260.html, http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-12386.html, http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-12257.html, and many more are available in the "Enclosures" section.

Does anyone remember when the English guy built the two story enclosure with his son, that had the ramp and the rail and was totally awesome? I'd love to put that link here, too, for decorating ideas.

There are SO MANY good ones on this forum. Start clicking!


----------



## jackiedots (May 3, 2010)

Stephanie Logan said:


> Now David, go easy on the newbies.
> 
> Here are some good threads to consult: http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-11260.html, http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-12386.html, http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-12257.html, and many more are available in the "Enclosures" section.
> 
> ...





What English *guy* !!! ??? That has really made me laugh out loud Stephanie !!!! ........................that 'English guy and his son' was me and my son. I am a 58 year old *female *and my son helped a bit but I must admit I pulled out all the stops to build that. I have been a single mum for 11 years and have had to learn DIY as I couldn't afford to pay people to do jobs for me. Building that was the most fun I have had in years  LOL. I have just finished the torts outdoor enclosure now. I dont know how to do a link so will put up the photos again. I take your comments as a lovely compliment Stephenie, thanks. 

Work in progress ( 2 bookcases joined together)



















Outside enclosure. Limited as I only have a roof garden but am pleased with the result.


----------



## Skyler Nell (May 3, 2010)

Omg those enclosures are awesome!!!


----------



## terryo (May 3, 2010)

Jackie that is one of the best enclosures I've ever seen. I absolutely love it. A roof garden? Wow! It just goes to show you that if a person has an imagination space means nothing.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 3, 2010)

Yes! I totally agree with everyone, beautiful enclosures and so little room. I have a lot of room and just have grass. I am so jealous of people who can create places like that. Just so beautiful...


----------



## dmmj (May 3, 2010)

that is an awesome looking enclosure.


----------



## jackiedots (May 4, 2010)

Thank you so much everyone for your lovely comments. Other than seeing my tortoises in their enclosures, the replies on this forum make the hard (and sometimes backbreaking ) work all worth while. I hope it will be of some help to the original poster - Mango.

Regards
Jackie


----------



## Tom (May 4, 2010)

Mango said:


> My 7 year old Greek Tortoise needs a habitat. I'm using a bookshelf on it's back, but the sides aren't tall enough. I could recycle the wood. My problem is I am not handy, so if anyone is in SF and willing to help me build the ideal enclosure, I'd appreciate it!
> 
> She needs to be indoors, because SF is cold. I also need someone with experience with tortoises to help me with the design.
> 
> So glad I found this forum!



Hi Mango. Welcome to the forum. Rather than build something, have you looked into buying a big old tub? Here are a couple of different websites with types that should work well.

http://waterlandtubs.com/Products.html

http://www.visionproducts.us/htm7/tubs.html

Check out the dimensions on some of these. They are pretty big.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (May 4, 2010)

Whoa Jackie, I sure am sorry about that. Your name didn't definitively give away your gender and I did just ASSUME that carpentry skills of that advanced degree would belong to a guy...oops, indeed!  

Thanks for the additional photos of your "roof garden" enclosure--wow! Esmeralda and Herman need to submit a photo spread for "Tortoise Life" magazine. 

Well, now that we have the photos again Mango has no excuse not to put together something comfortable and attractive for his/her torts!


----------



## Mango (May 8, 2010)

These are a great option--thanks. I wish they had more size options. My rental in SF has a specific size requirement, and i want to give my tort (Mango) the most room I can. I appreciate you sending me the links!

Mango's person.



Tom said:


> Mango said:
> 
> 
> > My 7 year old Greek Tortoise needs a habitat. I'm using a bookshelf on it's back, but the sides aren't tall enough. I could recycle the wood. My problem is I am not handy, so if anyone is in SF and willing to help me build the ideal enclosure, I'd appreciate it!
> ...




I appreciate all comments--even ones that assume i'm being silly for needing help. I am not handy, and am looking for creative, inexpensive options.

thanks!!
mango's person.



Stephanie Logan said:


> Now David, go easy on the newbies.
> 
> Here are some good threads to consult: http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-11260.html, http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-12386.html, http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-12257.html, and many more are available in the "Enclosures" section.
> 
> ...




I am grateful for all the photos and responses. Looks like we'll have to put together a box out of wood.
would love some ideas of water proof trays for the bottom...

Thank you--we think so! Mango is a pretty greek. A little small for her age (7 ish) and friskly. This girl needs room!! And, since it's too cold in SF I struggling to give her enough stimulation in her habitat. Nothing seems to be good enough (she climbs the walls.)



ChiKat said:


> Your tort is gorgeous!!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (May 9, 2010)

Yvonne always recommends a plastic shower curtain liner laid across the bottom under the substrate, to keep the wood structure dry.


----------



## Mango (May 10, 2010)

Your indoor enclosure has inspired us! We will custom a long, wooden box and add a ramp and balcony for more roaming room. I'll get the teenaged boys next door to help with the project. We'll post details when done.

Wish me luck and THANK YOU for sharing your artistry!
Mango really appreciates it. It's too cold to go outside in SF but for an hour or two a month. 

-Mango's person.

---------------quote='jackiedots' pid='130715' dateline='1272937093']


----------



## jackiedots (May 11, 2010)

Mango said:


> Your indoor enclosure has inspired us! We will custom a long, wooden box and add a ramp and balcony for more roaming room. I'll get the teenaged boys next door to help with the project. We'll post details when done.
> 
> Wish me luck and THANK YOU for sharing your artistry!
> Mango really appreciates it. It's too cold to go outside in SF but for an hour or two a month.
> ...



I am so pleased you have decided to make one. You will get such a lot of enjoyment and satisfaction out of it. I am sure the boys next door would love to be involved in the project. Some of the ideas that you see in my table, I got from looking at other peoples tables. Its great to share. I cant wait to see the photos of Mango's new home. Good luck winging its way to you right now !!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (May 13, 2010)

jackiedots said:


> Stephanie Logan said:
> 
> 
> > Now David, go easy on the newbies.
> ...



Amazing workmanship, Jackie...some of us are acceptable carpenters, but you, dear lady, are truly an *artiste*!


----------



## chadk (May 13, 2010)

Hi Mango's person... I think I referred you to this site from the PNWHS site you posted on. Glad to see you here


----------



## jackiedots (May 13, 2010)

*Terry Allan Hall *- Thankyou for your comments. Praise indeed, kind sir. I do fear, however, that my carpentry skills would not hold up to close scrutiny............. for instance: If you were to ask me why I had real plants in the tort table but a false plant hanging over the balcony I would have to admit that I made a mistake whilst measuring the balustrade and cut it an inch too short and had to disguise the error in *some* way.   Ooopps.......there I go - ruining my reputation for perfection. lol


----------

